# Sunny & Stormy



## LilQtBear (May 8, 2009)

New to the forum  Stormy and Sunny - not sure of the sex... acquired them within the last year.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Beautiful 'tiels.


----------



## LilQtBear (May 8, 2009)

Solace. said:


> Beautiful 'tiels.


Thank you! 
You have a pretty good looking flock yourself.  
Now that my husband is on leave in Iraq (and I'm done moping around the house) I may need to invest in "MBS" myself  lol


----------



## Tiki (Dec 26, 2007)

Cute cockatiels!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

LilQtBear said:


> Thank you!
> You have a pretty good looking flock yourself.
> Now that my husband is on leave in Iraq (and I'm done moping around the house) I may need to invest in "MBS" myself  lol


Thanks! 

Haha, everyone falls for the MBS.  Are you thinking about getting more 'tiels or another sort of bird?


----------



## Tielzilla (Mar 31, 2009)

*wow they are gorgeous*

I just wanna smooch them!!


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Pretty birds! BTW if that Pearl is over a year 6 months it is most likely a female. More than most likely in fact.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

What pretty birds you have


----------



## LilQtBear (May 8, 2009)

Solace. said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Haha, everyone falls for the MBS.  Are you thinking about getting more 'tiels or another sort of bird?


Most likely 'tiels. They are my preference  only other type of bird I have ever had was a Conur (if I'm even spelling that right) and she was really "screechy" 

So I prefer the lighter sound of the tiel that I know


----------



## LilQtBear (May 8, 2009)

xxxSpikexxx said:


> What pretty birds you have


Thank you


----------



## pearly2 (May 12, 2009)

Both lovely Cockatiels


----------

